# Wedding Makeup?



## polo_princess

Whats the plan with yours? Are you having it done professionally, by a friend/relative or are you doing it yourself?

What colours do you plan on using? Any tips or advice to share? :flower:


----------



## Heidi

i had mine done professionally only because i didn't know any one else who could do it for me. 

I looked at loads and most were sooo expensive so finally found a reasonably priced one, tbh i left it a little late booking my make up, my 1st choice was already booked up.

I had my make up how i would normally wear it just a bit more dramatic and with fake individual lashes. It makes it show up better in the photos but with out looking like a transvestite lol


----------



## 24/7

Doing my hair and makeup myself. xx


----------



## MrsVenn

I did it myself - I had several lessons at my local beauty salon and again in the Body Shop. I then bought all the essentials (stayed neutral mainly to emphasise) and practiced tonnes at home with my mum and we used Videojug.com (fab fab site!). 

What I would recommend is that you don't exfoliate your face or do anything drastic to it for the couple of days running up to the wedding as this can make your skin break out. I drank a heck of a lot of water and didn't touch my face at all to stop oil production. I did get a spot and shoved tea tree oil on it left right and centre which made it go down.

I used Clarins Primer as my base, only put foundation on my cheeks, under eyes, on my nose and chin. I used 3 shades of brown eye shadows, light pink blusher, light pink lip gloss and black mascara with grey eye liner. I'd had a fake tan applied 24 hours earlier so this gave me a glow too.


----------



## booflebump

I'm having a professional MUA as I'm absolutely no use at making make up last all day. I cant wait to have a trial with her as her work looks fab.


----------



## binxyboo

I don't often wear make-up, and when I do, it tends to be for On Stage, so it is a tad on the heavy side, so I paid for someone to come to my house and she did both my hair and make-up.
because my colours were Black and Ivory, I was pretty much able to have any colour I wanted, so I went for silvery grey eyes and natural lips.

here is a pic of me on my wedding day
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625628_8243.jpg


----------



## cloud9

im getting a professional to apply mine who is also a friend i trust her and would like to look that little bit different on my wedding day (i.e not the same stuff i would usually apply) - plus it takes the pressure off on the day i can just relax put my feet up! im not a heavy make up wearer but want it to look good in photos too. ive heard that estee lauders double wear foundation is bad for flash photography as it can make you appear whiter than you actually are! 
i would also recommend a spray tan before the big day it gives you a nice all over glow! i always find when im tanned i feel much more glam!


good luck! 
:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

I'm going to do my own, with my sisters help! I'm not a big makeup wearer so I think that will be better for me.


----------



## booflebump

MAC seems to be the make up of choice for weddings from what Ive read :flower:

x


----------



## cloud9

definately MAC - my friend is a mac-pro artist :thumbup: her make up kit is amazing lol!


----------



## Pops

I am having a pro do both as I know exactly what I want and I wouldn't be able to make the make-up last all day or get the hair looking just so!

Her work looks amazing so I am really excited about my trial in September :yipee:

xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

I am getting it done by someone else. Either my ex bodyshop manager or the lady who does my eyebrows but going for a trial with both to see what I like :thumbup: xx


----------



## polo_princess

Im veering towards doing it myself, im confident enough in my skill not to be able to justify the money people charge to put a bit of makeup on you :lol:

Soooo many colour choices though, i cant decide :hissy: I really want to do big, smokey eyes as im a dab hand at that but dont know if it'll be too much for a bride iykiwm?


----------



## missy123

greens,gold and purple are lovely on brides...im gonna get mine done professionally coz im a bitch 4 eye-liner and i know ill go mad with that :haha:


----------



## pinkmummy

Personally I can't pull the smokey eyes look off it just makes my eyes look tiny :( I wish I could but I don't feel comfortable but I think your make-up will look gorgeous whatever you do!

Why don't you have the girlies over for a night and practice and see which style you like best! :thumbup: Only 2 months!! :happydance: x


----------



## booflebump

PP - a big, smokey eye will look fab especially if you are going for a big hairdo and with your gorgeous dress! Some of the prices they charge are madness, I've been lucky in that my MUA is pretty reasonable but some were looking to charge £100 for the bride and £60 per bm! xxx


----------



## polo_princess

I have a friend who is a MUA at hand if i need any help but she lives in Brighton so far too far for her to come do it for me.

Im getting eyelash extensions anyway, think i'll just use the money i would have spent on a MUA and splurge on some new MAC and Givenchy goodies :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

I thought you used Benefit? I've never used MAC is it worth the price tag lol?

The one make up item I'm looking for for the wedding is a good foundation, my foundation NEVER seems to stay on! :dohh: x


----------



## booflebump

pinkmummy said:


> I thought you used Benefit? I've never used MAC is it worth the price tag lol?
> 
> The one make up item I'm looking for for the wedding is a good foundation, my foundation NEVER seems to stay on! :dohh: x

MAC is meant to be fab. For your wedding day, you need a foundation with no spf or glittery light reflecting bits in it as when the flash hits your face, you will end up looking very pale! Apparently, using a primer is meant to help it stay on, followed by loose powder, but I cant do powder without looking like I've stuck my face in a bag of flour :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Noooo i've never used Benefeit :lol:

MAC is my favourite deffo!!

A primer is an essential, with the loose powder get some blotting sheets and it shoud stay even. MAC foundations and Chanel ones are the best i find, worth the price tag because they last a good while!!


----------



## booflebump

polo_princess said:


> A primer is an essential, with the loose powder get some blotting sheets and it shoud stay even. MAC foundations and Chanel ones are the best i find, worth the price tag because they last a good while!!

Mat Lumiere....drool.....!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I use MAC eyeshadows on nights out and they're great :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## polo_princess

I always think its worth splashing out on makeup "essentials" anyway, you can feel the difference between a £4 and £40 eyeshadow imo, my favourite is a Dior one, and i got it 2 years ago and ive only just finished it, that works out to barely pence per day if you break it down!!


----------



## Farie

I'm doing my own, just the usual, moisturiser, tint, powder, bronzer and a little blush finished with neutral eye shadow and mascara .. and lip gloss

I'll do my hair too as I'm just straightening it and clipping a section back


----------



## cloud9

i agree polo_princess! i never scrimp on make up as there is nothing like it! 

i love urban decay eyeshadows though i think they might be a bit ott for wedding make up my book of shadows eyeshadow pallette is one of my prized possessions lol... theres videos on youtube how to apply make up and different techniques etc i got a few good tips from it!


----------



## Sovereign

I had a professional do my make up adn she used mostly MAC make up. And PP I had smokey eyes and it looked great! x


----------



## Arlandria

Tbh i'm gonna have quite simple make up so i'll probably ask my sister to do it for me and that way i wont be paying a fortune and i'll still feel like i'm having a treat if someone else does it hee hee


----------



## chelseaharvey

Im not sure what i am doing if im going to do my own or have someone do it for me... 

My makeup consits of MAC, Clinique, Urban Decay etc so i have a nice range of stuff & can do heavy makeup or very light... I could save myself money here by doing it myself.

I have had a quote from someone for hair & makeup


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

A lovely lady in MAC did my make-up trial (before I bought stacks of it costing me a bomb!) - However, they have agreed I can come into the store on the morning of the wedding (its down the road from where I'm getting married) - and they will do my make up for me... for FREE!!


----------



## Niki

I'm having a make up artist do mine but having the trial early June :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I never buy expensive make up because I always chuck my make up bag in the bin after 3mths, I know most last longer but I am funny with germs, it makes me cringe lol.

I am getting mine done professionally but mainly because I want a bit of pampering :D


----------



## honeybee2

My friend is a Virgin vie make up artist, so she's doing mine and all my bridesmaids for nothing and our nails. We are all having spray tans the day before for £10 each. My friend is also a guest at the wedding so she'll be there with touch ups!

I'm going for a english rose look. Pale pinks & soft browns with a a slick of liquid eyeliner, pink cheeks and some lash building mascara- beautiful!!


----------



## Missy89

Im doing mine myself because twice now Ive had it professionally done and Ive ended up taking it all off and starting over! Plus im abit wired about people touching my face lol

I went to "Lush" (bit like bodyshop but soooooo much nicer) and ended up spending £50 on products to make sure I have really clear skin on the wedding, espically as we are going to a festival 2 weeks before and the lack of hot running water allways makes me break out, but Lush products are completly natrual hand made and make you feel soooo nice. Got a few things for the wedding night too they do amazing bath bombs and bubble bombs, massage soaps! 

As for make-up I agree with things like foundation I like the expensive stuff but I usally use cheap eye-shadow, for for the wedding I got a nice Dior black, white, silver and grey combo as Im going for a smokey look (Imwearing black and red) :)

Top tip: Close yours eyes after applying make-up and spray hair spray on your face! I do this when ever I'm going clubbing as you allways end up sweating abit and it stops your foundations rubbing off onto anything- spesh those of you with white dresses!


----------



## honeybee2

it does work doesnt it hairspray- but wont it make your skin shine on the cameras?


----------



## Vici

I'm having someone do mine. I was going to do it myself but then found a fab package....

* Prescription facial
* Trial make-up
* Wedding make-up
* Manicure
* Half leg wax
* Bikini line
* Eyebrow wax

All for £115. I've booked my first trial/consultation which she is doing for free, then i can book her if i like it x


----------



## pinkmummy

Vici said:


> I'm having someone do mine. I was going to do it myself but then found a fab package....
> 
> * Prescription facial
> * Trial make-up
> * Wedding make-up
> * Manicure
> * Half leg wax
> * Bikini line
> * Eyebrow wax
> 
> All for £115. I've booked my first trial/consultation which she is doing for free, then i can book her if i like it x

Wow that's brilliant!! :thumbup:

Do you think my make-up person would be upset if I asked her to use my own foundation :wacko: I love the foundation I use (Benefit) and its one of the only ones that looks good and does a great coverage on me but she is my old bodyshop manager so not sure if she will take it funny!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

honeybee2 said:


> My friend is a Virgin vie make up artist, so she's doing mine and all my bridesmaids for nothing and our nails. We are all having spray tans the day before for £10 each. My friend is also a guest at the wedding so she'll be there with touch ups!
> 
> I'm going for a english rose look. Pale pinks & soft browns with a a slick of liquid eyeliner, pink cheeks and some lash building mascara- beautiful!!

I want english rose look aswell. You will look gorgeous x


----------



## aly888

Vici said:


> I'm having someone do mine. I was going to do it myself but then found a fab package....
> 
> * Prescription facial
> * Trial make-up
> * Wedding make-up
> * Manicure
> * Half leg wax
> * Bikini line
> * Eyebrow wax
> 
> All for £115. I've booked my first trial/consultation which she is doing for free, then i can book her if i like it x

 :shock: Thats fab! Hope I can find a similar package when my turn comes

Depending on how well our budget is still intact, I will either be getting a professional, or letting my sister do it :thumbup:


----------



## Missy89

honeybee2 said:


> it does work doesnt it hairspray- but wont it make your skin shine on the cameras?

Ooo I didn't think of that! Havent noticed it with night out photos but I think ill do some testshots before the wedding just incase :wacko:


----------



## Vici

aly888 said:


> :shock: Thats fab! Hope I can find a similar package when my turn comes

I know, i couldn't believe it! The lady is so nice too and very experienced (worked in harvey nics, done no end of bridal shows and 15 yrs of wedding makeup!). She owns a salon which is in Ipswich about 1/2 mile from our venue!


----------



## polo_princess

Wow Vic, thats a bargain!! :thumbup:

Me and my MOH are going to go for a bit of pampering the day before, so there wont be much left to do really, im still trying to work out which day to get my eyelas extensions :hissy:


----------



## Missy89

polo_princess said:


> Wow Vic, thats a bargain!! :thumbup:
> 
> Me and my MOH are going to go for a bit of pampering the day before, so there wont be much left to do really, im still trying to work out which day to get my eyelas extensions :hissy:

I have my eyelashes done every other week they stay on for 2 weeks but the first day there red the next day I can feel them slighty still when I wake up then they are fine for the remainder of the two weeks, same with my nails I have them "topped up" every 2 weeks but they annoy me the firs day so im having them done a week before then a fresh set of paint the morning before we travel to scotland (so the morning before) 

Trying to work out if I can have my eyelashes any different with out going too mad cus I wear them all the time anyhows lol any ideas?

Im glad im not the only one doing a pamper day- I feel well spoiled! but im doing a pain day 4 days before then a pamper day the morning before so I feel completly comfy lol


----------



## polo_princess

Cant you have them thicker? I have mine full on drag queen thick so they tend to only last a week :lol:

The Dior eyeshadow i saw you mention before is my ultimate favourite, i love all of the shades in that palette, is yours the 4 or 5 colour one?


----------



## Missy89

polo_princess said:


> Cant you have them thicker? I have mine full on drag queen thick so they tend to only last a week :lol:
> 
> The Dior eyeshadow i saw you mention before is my ultimate favourite, i love all of the shades in that palette, is yours the 4 or 5 colour one?

HaHa yeah know what you mean, I usally apply longer side lashes on when I'm going out out but can only handle them for a night and then have to try and get them off without ruining the professional ones!

I used to get the 4 one but they stopped doing it in my local store so last time I ended up getting two 5 ones, one has the blackish color with the blues and greys in and the other one I got so I could have the white but its also got purple in so its all good :) I know the two were £80 but they'll last for years! I just dont like using the color in the middle cus the design rubs away:haha:


----------



## polo_princess

LOL i had a mini heart attack when i went in to replace my 4 pallette one and they said they no longer made it :rofl:

Definatley one of the best eyeshadows i have come across and im a bit of a makeup fiend :lol:


----------



## pinkmummy

I have 3 days of pampering before the wedding :smug: so to speak.

Got spray tan on Wednesday, Waxing Thursday, Nails and Feet Friday and Pamper night for me and the bridesmaids on the evening. I'm going to be like a pampered princess!


----------



## Missy89

pinkmummy said:


> I have 3 days of pampering before the wedding :smug: so to speak.
> 
> Got spray tan on Wednesday, Waxing Thursday, Nails and Feet Friday and Pamper night for me and the bridesmaids on the evening. I'm going to be like a pampered princess!

Waxing as pampering! I was counting that as my pain day!:haha: Im such a wimp!

Never had a spray tan, have you been before? Really want one but I get a little nervous cus im sooo pale lol


----------



## pinkmummy

Missy89 said:


> pinkmummy said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 days of pampering before the wedding :smug: so to speak.
> 
> Got spray tan on Wednesday, Waxing Thursday, Nails and Feet Friday and Pamper night for me and the bridesmaids on the evening. I'm going to be like a pampered princess!
> 
> Waxing as pampering! I was counting that as my pain day!:haha: Im such a wimp!
> 
> Never had a spray tan, have you been before? Really want one but I get a little nervous cus im sooo pale lolClick to expand...

:rofl: Well its making me look pretty so I count it as pampering :lol:

I've had one once and didn't like it! :haha: But I have a trial on Friday and if I like it I will get ti for the wedding if not I will just use gradual self tan stuff for a week before :thumbup: xx


----------



## Missy89

polo_princess said:


> LOL i had a mini heart attack when i went in to replace my 4 pallette one and they said they no longer made it :rofl:
> 
> Definatley one of the best eyeshadows i have come across and im a bit of a makeup fiend :lol:

Didnt realise they'd stopped! This was only about two weeks ago and I couldnt find it, just figured it was cus it was a smaller store and I was in a hurry lol :growlmad:

Definatly, feels kinda silky and you dont need many layers :thumbup:


----------



## Missy89

pinkmummy said:


> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkmummy said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 days of pampering before the wedding :smug: so to speak.
> 
> Got spray tan on Wednesday, Waxing Thursday, Nails and Feet Friday and Pamper night for me and the bridesmaids on the evening. I'm going to be like a pampered princess!
> 
> Waxing as pampering! I was counting that as my pain day!:haha: Im such a wimp!
> 
> Never had a spray tan, have you been before? Really want one but I get a little nervous cus im sooo pale lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Well its making me look pretty so I count it as pampering :lol:
> 
> I've had one once and didn't like it! :haha: But I have a trial on Friday and if I like it I will get ti for the wedding if not I will just use gradual self tan stuff for a week before :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

HeHe! And time to yourself is good too, even if you are having hair stripped off ya! :haha:

Woops! Let me know how you get on! I go into my salon every two weeks and my hair one every four and they both try and persuade me to have ago- I think its the only thing I havent tried on their lists!:dohh:


----------



## mummy to be

i got my make up done proffessionally. I was going to do it myself but than i decided that i couldnt be bothered and i kinda wanna relax and just have everything done for me if that makes sense hehehe :) 

Here is what it looked like.. i loved it!!!
 



Attached Files:







Make up shot 2.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









Make up shot.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Linzi

Im really really pale & had spray tan and I loved it. Just looks a bit healthier, gives you a bit of a glow :) x


----------



## polo_princess

I think im brown enough Linzi dont you? :lol:

No spray tans for me, just a whole heap of makeup!!


----------



## winegums

hmmm waxing! i don't think i would ever get my eyebrows waxed!

i think i'd be doing my makeup myself just because whenever anyones done it it hasnt looked at good... i think we get to know our skin the best especially when your trying different makeups all the time etc

i once had my makeup done and the lady had been qualified for 20 years did makeup for models etc she used that touch eclat stuff and was like oh, it doesn't really look any different it usually works on everyone. I told her before i didn't like it with my skin as it didn't do much but she used it anyway i just wanted to say told you so!!!!!!

as there are so many pics at the wedding i would use the smashbox face primer the photo finish one, not usually my first choice but its good for making your skin look beautiful and even in pics! and for foundation i would use a mineral foundation such as bare minerals or elizabeth arden. they are 22/23 quid but definately worth it and i would probably use a flat top kabuki brush to apply them rather than the domed top ones to give more coverage (pics again lol)

the only other thing i can think of is definitely get professional eyelash extensions!!!!

and for fake tan if you havent done it before try it out a while before the wedding... just in case!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winegums

Oh and as well as face primer don't forget lip primer, eyelash primer, eyelid primer etc then all the makeup should stay on for hoursssssss!


----------



## Missy89

I'm so happy this evening, forgot this thread was here, my OH was an hour late home today with his phone off presumed he was caught up in a meeting buuut as i'm doing my own makeup he'd been into debs with a list of all my usally make up to get me new ones of everything so it will be fresh for me to use for wedding aswell as a load of stuff the make up women in there recomended for me to use for the day- she even wrote me a note to tell me how to use he new stuff which I thought was sweet! I didn't have the heart to tell him I'll want to use up the old stuff before getting out the new but he'll never know anyhows hehe can't believe he even thought of it!


----------



## honeybee2

ye deffo a primer and also a good bronzer and a light spray tan if must xx


----------



## Missy89

honeybee2 said:


> ye deffo a primer and also a good bronzer and a light spray tan if must xx

Ive completly wimped out of the spray tan:haha:


----------



## Ang3l

I got my make up done professionally. I had a trail before and I was very happy with the way I looked but on the actual day I can't help but think it looked different to how it was on the trail. She also done my bridemaid's make up completly different to how it was on the trail too which we both were fuming at. 

Anyway this is how it turned out but I still was not 100% happy for some reason:

https://s844.photobucket.com/albums/ab2/crystalangelcloud/?action=view&current=C-C-231.jpg


----------



## Missy89

Wow! Ang you look gorgeous! Don spose you know what shade you have on your lips do you:haha: Sorry Im obsessed! Still trying to work out if I should wear my glasses or not hmmmm


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I am having mine done by MAC :) Can't wait to be pampered on my wedding morning :happydance: x


----------



## Ang3l

Missy89 said:


> Wow! Ang you look gorgeous! Don spose you know what shade you have on your lips do you:haha: Sorry Im obsessed! Still trying to work out if I should wear my glasses or not hmmmm

Aww, thanks! :)

Im not really sure what she used on my lips but thats more or less my natural lip colour (I have quite pigmented lips) with a medium pink gloss over the top I think.

If your used to wearing glasses and you feel more comfortable with them then wear them, if you don't feel comfortable wearing them, why not try contacts :)


----------



## Missy89

Mummymoo- sounds fab, MAC is amazing stuff :)

Ang- Your lucky! I have really red lips which I love when im being bold cus I just put clear lip gloss on and they look postbox red! but thought with a red dress I should behave on the lip front hehe so making them look abit lighter lol

Right well pain day yesterday over and done with- all the pain and redness gone from all over :haha: Been doing my make up over and over and pouting in the mirror all day today! Looking forward to being pampered on friday :D


----------

